# snorkling



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

i snorkled a old yamaha moto 4 225 just for a play fourwheeler instead of sinkin my brute but i ran the crank case vent up air intake carb vents gas tank vent sealed up all the covers on the moter and it ran good fully underwater and it started runnin bad after a few minutes any idea whats wrong no water in oil or motor or the air box it cleared up as soon as i rode it around for a few minutes thanks


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you put dielectric grease on all electrical connections. Spark plugs boots, ignition coils, everything?


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

on the plug and the ignition what else would affect it there is not really any more wiring


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably water getting into the bowl on your carb, use a golf tee to plug it up when you're playing in the water. Lots of models have one way check valves that are supposed to prevent water from getting back into the bowl but they rarely work.


----------

